# The Matrix 4: Neuer Film mit Keanu Reeves als Neo angekündigt



## AndreLinken (21. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Matrix 4: Neuer Film mit Keanu Reeves als Neo angekündigt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Matrix 4: Neuer Film mit Keanu Reeves als Neo angekündigt*


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2019)

Witzigerweise hab ich das heute morgen im *Radio* gehört ... nicht schlecht! 

Wenn jetzt noch Fishburne und vor allem Weaving wieder am Start sind, dann freue ich mich drauf. Seit Matrix bin ich ein kleiner Fanboy von Hugo Weaving!


----------



## LOX-TT (21. August 2019)

macht ein 4. Teil überhaupt Sinn? Und die Figur des Agent Smith von Weaving ist doch auch Geschichte, genau wie Trinity.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. August 2019)

Neo und Trinity sind doch gestorben.
Was für ein Mist soll das also werden? Beide existieren als Oberwesen in der Matrix weiter, stehen von den Toten auf?
Ich habe kein gutes Gefühl dabei.
Scheint mir eher so, als wolle man hier ein wenig vom derzeitigen Höhenflug von Keanu Reeves was abhaben.


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2019)

ist keanu reeves nicht dieser typ aus cyberpunk2077?


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist keanu reeves nicht dieser typ aus cyberpunk2077?


Exakt. 

@Topic
Ich frage mich auch, wie die das bewerkstelligen wollen. Das einzige, was halbwegs logisch machbar wäre, wenn Neo und Trinity nur in Rückblenden erscheinen. Oder die Handlung setzt zeitlich zwischen Teil 1 und 2 an (zwischen beiden Teilen verging ja in der Story etwas mehr Zeit, schien mir immer).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist keanu reeves nicht dieser typ aus cyberpunk2077?


Nö. Nur ein Schauspieler denn man seit 30 Jahren kennen sollte wenn man nicht unter nem Stein gelebt hat.


----------



## trioptimum (21. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist keanu reeves nicht dieser typ aus cyberpunk2077?



an alle die es nicht verstanden haben, dass ist ein witz. weil die kiddis von heute z.b. sandra bullock als "die  frau aus bird box" bezeichnet haben. 

zu matrix, bin auch skeptisch aber eher wegen der wachowski sisters.  so richtig was tolles haben die nicht mehr geliefert.


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2019)

Ich glaube den "Witz" haben *alle* verstanden.  

Ansonsten, das Drehbuch zu V for Vendetta stammt auch von denen und sense8, was ich leider (noch?) nicht gesehen habe aber sehr gute Kritiken bekommen hat, stammt auch von ihnen. Also von "nicht mehr" nach Matrix kann nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaube den "Witz" haben *alle* verstanden.



da hab ich meine zweifel. xD

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## schokoeis (21. August 2019)

Neo hat keinen Hund. Wird wahrscheinlich ein friedlicher Film.


----------



## trioptimum (21. August 2019)

ich auch. 
V war auch das letzte gute.  cloud atlas, jupiter ass.  alles nicht mehr mein ding. aber jedem das seine. 

edit: speed racer... mäh


----------



## Kartamus (21. August 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> macht ein 4. Teil überhaupt Sinn? Und die Figur des Agent Smith von Weaving ist doch auch Geschichte, genau wie Trinity.



Er fragt nach einem Sinn... Schau dir mal die Lage in Deutschland an. Macht das Sinn? Nein, aber wir nehmen es hin.


----------



## TAOO (21. August 2019)

Mir gefällt die idee . Warum nicht eine Geschichte weiter führen, wenn man neue gute ideen hat . Vieleicht ein Neuanfang in einem anderen Format, denn schließlich ist die Matrix ja so vielfältig . Und wenns nach hinten los geht ? Naja, dann habe ich das hier nicht geschrieben   Vieleicht sind auch die ganz großen ideen der Film Geschichten vorbei, und man hält lieber nur noch an Fortsetzungen fest ( Kenn ich irgendwoher als lieblicher Zocker ) aber das glaube ich nicht ! Die Technik muss sich ändern, dann wird das alte wieder alles Brandneu sein und hoch interessant - bis hin zur ? Matrix


----------



## LOX-TT (21. August 2019)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Er fragt nach einem Sinn... Schau dir mal die Lage in Deutschland an. Macht das Sinn? Nein, aber wir nehmen es hin.



1. #Facepalm

2. Was hat das mit Matrix zu tun

3. #Facepalm returns, denn einer ist nicht genug


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2019)

Kartamus ist der gleiche Typ der auch in einem Thread verbal gegen Rennspiele gewettert hat, quasi alles Massenmörder und überhaupt! 

Ich glaube die Beiträge können wir getrost ignorieren, AFAIK hat er sich zu seinen kontroversen Beitrag danach nicht mehr geäußert.


----------



## derboehsevincent (21. August 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> 1. #Facepalm
> 
> 2. Was hat das mit Matrix zu tun
> 
> 3. #Facepalm returns, denn einer ist nicht genug



Aber dafür gibt es doch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (21. August 2019)

Matrix 4 ? Wie soll das bitte schön sinnvoll funktionieren ? Ich halte davon nicht viel. Das ist nur der Versuch aus der IP erneut Geld zu schlagen weil Keanu aktuell wieder In ist. Und wie das Ganze rund 16 Jahre nach Teil 2 und 3 mit einem Teil 4 und mit einem Keanu als Neo funktionieren soll, wo Teil 4 dann zwischen Teil 1 und 2 spielt erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. Dann müßten die digitalen Bearbeiter aber echt einen sehr guten Tag haben um einen digital überarbeiteten Neo zu bringen der statt Mitte/Ende 50 wieder Ende 30 bis Mitte 40 ist. Aber nach Teil 3 macht ein Ansatz mit Neo auch nicht wirklich viel Sinn. Ebensowenig wie vor Teil 1.

Das ganze halte ich persönlich für schlecht durchdacht. Oder soll Keanu nach z.B. 200 Jahren seit seinem Tod erneut reinkarniert wieder auferstehen ? Wozu und was soll das ganze werden ? Geht der Krieg zwischen Mensch und Maschinen wieder los ? Matrix 1-3 ist ein komplettes und für meine Begriffe bezüglich der Story um Neo abgeschlossenes Universum (abgesehen von Animatrix was die Sache ohne die Geschichte um Neo jedoch aber sinnvoll ergänzt). Jetzt da nach 16 Jahren hineinzureißen und mit einem Teil 4 etwas bezüglich der Neo-Story zu ergänzen (egal an welcher Stelle das dann der Fall ist) macht in meinen Augen absolut keinen Sinn.

Aber vielleicht finden sie doch einen logischen und vernünftigen Ansatz. Hoffen darf man ja mal. Wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch gegen 0 tendiert.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. August 2019)

Das mit den 16 Jahren ist das kleinere Problem, Reeves altert ja bekanntlich nicht


----------



## TAOO (21. August 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> 1. #Facepalm
> 
> 2. Was hat das mit Matrix zu tun
> 
> 3. #Facepalm returns, denn einer ist nicht genug



Zu deinem Punkt 2 muss ich sagen, mehr als man vieleicht annimmt . Da wir ja höchstwahrscheinlich selbst in dieser Matrix leben, und aus Sicht der Heutigen Wissenschaft garnicht mal so abwegig ist, hat es damit sowohl als auch, mehr damit zu tun als uns lieb ist . Auch wenn ich die Aussage von Kartamus nicht toleriere . Aber ein Fünkchen Wahrheit steckt schon darin ! Aber das werden wir erst in Zukunft ( nicht ) erleben


----------



## Frullo (21. August 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ...Oder soll Keanu nach z.B. 200 Jahren seit seinem Tod erneut reinkarniert wieder auferstehen ?...



Die Inkarnation die wir in der Trilogie zu sehen bekamen, war ja auch nicht die erste - von daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Maschinen Menschen (aka Batterien) klonen können - was ja durchaus Sinn macht, dass man z.B. sehr "Energie-effiziente" Menschen immer wieder verwendet.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (21. August 2019)

Gegen einen neuen Matrix Teil habe ich nichts, ich habe mir schon damals gedacht das der Frieden zwischen Menschen und Maschinen nicht lange halten wird. Ich mein, die Maschinen brauchen die Menschen ja als Energie, die werden also nicht in aller Ruhe zusehen wie Morpheus nun einen nach den anderen befreit.  Allerdings weiß ich nicht was ich davon halten soll, das man eigentlich tote Charaktere wieder zeigen will.  Man hätte komplett neue nehmen sollen, außer vielleicht noch  Morpheus der so als Verbindungsstück zwischen alt und neu steht.
Vielleicht wurden Neo und Trin ja auch von den Maschinen als Programme erschaffen weil.... da muss sich jetzt einer eine coole Idee ausdenken.


----------



## Traceelord (21. August 2019)

Danke aber NEIN DANKE
Kommt es mir nur so vor als würde neben der Superheldenfilme und Serienflut auch alles Remaked, Rebootet, Fortgesetzt oder als Serie verwurstet was in den letzten sagen wir 40 Jahren irgendwie annähernd erfolgreich war?


----------



## Haehnchen81 (21. August 2019)

Ach gott  spätestens mit der ersten "Auferstehung" ist Matrix halt komplett ins absurde übergangen... Neo aka Superman-Jesus war dann einfach too much.

Und weil man nicht das risiko eingehen will ne echte Fortsetzung zu drehen und damit neue Figuren einführen zu müssen, holt man die alte Bande halt zurück und lässt sich erneut irgendein Auferstehungsszenario einfallen... nö ohne mich.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. August 2019)

Den Weaving Fans empfehle ich den Film Hacksaw Ridge. Seine Rolle als traumatisierter Kriegsveteran war oskarreif.


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2019)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Ach gott  spätestens mit der ersten "Auferstehung" ist Matrix halt komplett ins absurde übergangen... Neo aka Superman-Jesus war dann einfach too much.


... aber schlussendlich und der Logik des Films folgerichtig, oder?

Neo war dann quasi ... Administrator. 

Ich glaube das Administratoren *hust ZAM *hust* im Allgemeinen Allmachtsfantasien und Gottkomplexe haben!  



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Den Weaving Fans empfehle ich den Film Hacksaw Ridge. Seine Rolle als traumatisierter Kriegsveteran war oskarreif.


Ich mag Weaving eher als arroganten Typen, entweder V for Vendetta, Mortal Engines, Herr der Ringe und natürlich als Agenten in Matrix!


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. August 2019)

Ne also darauf hab ich gar keine Lust 
Ich liebe Matrix. Der zweite Teil war in Ordnung, wenn auch schon deutlich schlechter und der dritte Teil war ein großer Murks. 
Dazu kommt, dass die Wachowskis (waren das nicht mal Brüder? ) in den letzten Jahren auch keine guten Filme mehr abgeliefert haben. Jupiter Ascending war sogar richtig grottig. 
Insofern wäre es mir lieber es werden die Finger von Matrix gelassen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ne also darauf hab ich gar keine Lust
> Ich liebe Matrix. Der zweite Teil war in Ordnung, wenn auch schon deutlich schlechter und der dritte Teil war ein großer Murks.


Kann man so stehen lassen und seh ich genau so! 



> Dazu kommt, dass die Wachowskis (waren das nicht mal Brüder? ) [...]


Transgender mit Geschlechtsumwandlung, erst die eine, dann die andere und jetzt sind es eben die Wachowski Sister.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Transgender mit Geschlechtsumwandlung, erst die eine, dann die andere und jetzt sind es eben die Wachowski Sister.



Ach krass, das ist komplett an mir vorbeigegangen. Dachte schon ich hätte das falsch im Kopf gehabt mein ganzes Leben


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. August 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ach krass, das ist komplett an mir vorbeigegangen. Dachte schon ich hätte das falsch im Kopf gehabt mein ganzes Leben


Ich musste auch erstmal nachlesen, was es damit auf sich hat.  Das ging ja wirklich komplett an mir vorbei.


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber schlussendlich und der Logik des Films folgerichtig, oder?
> 
> Neo war dann quasi ... Administrator.
> 
> Ich glaube das Administratoren *hust ZAM *hust* im Allgemeinen Allmachtsfantasien und Gottkomplexe haben!



Im Gegensatz zum allmächtigen Admin war Neo nur ein Cheat-Programm mit Reboot-Unterfunktion.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Administratoren *hust ZAM *hust* im Allgemeinen Allmachtsfantasien und Gottkomplexe haben!


 Hmmm ....





ZAM schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum allmächtigen Admin war Neo nur ein Cheat-Programm mit Reboot-Unterfunktion.


 ... bestätigt !


----------

